# Multiplayer Games spielen Verrückt



## The_GTS (12. November 2011)

*Multiplayer Games spielen Verrückt*

Hey leutz,

es klingt zwar komisch, aber bei jedem den ich kenne der games online Zockt hat heute die übelsten Probleme. Beispiele? Gerne. In GTA IV/EFLC wird angezeigt, dass RGSC und Games for Windows Live nicht verlinkt sind. Sind sie aber. Minecraft: Spieler werden alle 3 minuten gekickt sowie im IV-MP für GTA IV. Battlefield 3 gibts Probleme mit Origin, das der Account nicht Identifiziert werden kann oder sowas. Alles zufall oder was geht heute ab?

Edit: Hinzuzufügen ist noch das ab und zu Mein und von anderen das Mikrofon in Skypekonfis nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Nico Bellic (12. November 2011)

*AW: Multiplayer Games spielen Verrückt*



The_GTS schrieb:


> Hey leutz,
> 
> es klingt zwar komisch, aber bei jedem den ich kenne der games online Zockt hat heute die übelsten Probleme. Beispiele? Gerne. In GTA IV/EFLC wird angezeigt, dass RGSC und Games for Windows Live nicht verlinkt sind. Sind sie aber. Minecraft: Spieler werden alle 3 minuten gekickt sowie im IV-MP für GTA IV. Battlefield 3 gibts Probleme mit Origin, das der Account nicht Identifiziert werden kann oder sowas. Alles zufall oder was geht heute ab?
> 
> Edit: Hinzuzufügen ist noch das ab und zu Mein und von anderen das Mikrofon in Skypekonfis nicht funktioniert.


Übertreibe es nicht. Viele machen ein Thread auf, wenn sie Probleme haben, z.B. die, die du beschrieben hast, aber niemand macht einen Thread auf mit dem Titel: "Alles läuft bestens." Dadurch entsteht der Eindruck, alle hätten nur Probleme.
Diese Umfrage zeigt, daß die große Mehrheit z.B. BF3 problemlos spielen kann.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/182999-battlefield-3-spiele-ich.html


----------

